# Troublesome Dometic fridge door lock



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My Dometic fridge RM7271 door lock is playing up. The metal tangs locl is much freeer of the plastic operating slider than it used to be. And I can't face having a cold beer in the fridge that I can't get at. I can't see how to disassemble either. 

Anyone had similar?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

hi
the top slider just pulls off you will find a groove that the metal catch fits into the plastic my bet is the plastic has gone on one side.
had the same thing with mine 2 minute fix


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

mildew,

Thanks. I can't try for a couple of days as I'm away from home on business.

I'm always reluctant pulling pieces of plastic apart. They usually break and immediately reveal how I SHOULD have been pulling.

When you say plastic gone do you mean a glue or molten plastic repair job to build plastic back up?

Ta,

Dave


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

just pull the slider bit towards you it will clip off turn it over and you will see the problem it has a u shaped groove which fits over the metal lock and one side of the u shaped groove will be broken. dont mess trying to fix it a new slider is the answer as you would hate that cold beer to be locked away forever
the parts costs pence.
hope you get that cold beer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks I'll phone Dometic.

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Dave, this happened mine, it was caused, I think, by 'someone' closing the door with the lock in the closed position, this caused a little tab on the plastic slider that sits into the metal bit to bend, it eventually broke altogether. 
The fitting can be dismantled by removing the screw holding the slider in place, with this screw removed it is easy to pull off the slider revealing the metal bit (which stays in place). To replace the slider I had to buy the complete assembly, it was about £8, I think, from Caravans Rapido in Wokingham, they just happened to have one in a drawer when I called.
I think this is a weak point with this locking system, I we are now more careful to ensure that the slider is in the open position when closing the door.

Regards
Colin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Colin. 

Now I've had a chance to look and pull off the slider it is as you both say. I didn't get around to phoning Dometic in the only break I had in working hours (well I did but the number off the webpage that I had previously found was a digit too short ....) so when away this weekend I'll have a go with those plastic repair beads that melt in hot water. I've repaired many things with those over the years and every repair has held to date, so there will always be a first that doesn't 

Dave


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> Hi Dave, this happened mine, it was caused, I think, by 'someone' closing the door with the lock in the closed position, this caused a little tab on the plastic slider that sits into the metal bit to bend, it eventually broke altogether.
> The fitting can be dismantled by removing the screw holding the slider in place, with this screw removed it is easy to pull off the slider revealing the metal bit (which stays in place). To replace the slider I had to buy the complete assembly, it was about £8, I think, from Caravans Rapido in Wokingham, they just happened to have one in a drawer when I called.
> I think this is a weak point with this locking system, I we are now more careful to ensure that the slider is in the open position when closing the door.
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged, i shut the door with the latch across and broke it, i didnt even use much pressure, but as above it was easy to replace and will now carry a spare as it is so easy to break
malc


----------

